# Sssssssssssssssslllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooo ooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwww



## wingchun100 (Apr 21, 2014)

I have been refreshing the "new topics" page at least once an hour, and I'm not seeing anything that really inspires me to participate so far today! That isn't to say the topics aren't interesting, but I can't think of anything worthwhile to add to the conversations. 

So...what is everyone up to today?


----------



## donald1 (Apr 21, 2014)

sometimes things are not as interesting to others, i agree with you there.  sometimes there are things that i would consider to be less interesting. perhaps you could share your thoughts on interesting conversations. they could well be interesting.

recently i just got a really nice spear for $132 and everything was 25% off which lowered it to $100(+ $8 for tax)now i got another weapon that can be used with BO Kata(the wood polish looks nice) 
recently saw "the grandmaster". was a very interesting movie(i like the technique when he asked the man "did you eat lunch" and used the technique on his stomach and made him throw up


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 21, 2014)

I have found this a lot in recent months but then I am taking less of an interest in things internet beyond killing time these days.

As for what I'm up to, feeling guilty for eating anything today because I at so much yesterday and wishing I was not at work and at home  so I could work in the yard, do some Yoga, exercise and train MA


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 21, 2014)

donald1 said:


> sometimes things are not as interesting to others, i agree with you there.  sometimes there are things that i would consider to be less interesting. perhaps you could share your thoughts on interesting conversations. they could well be interesting.
> 
> recently i just got a really nice spear for $132 and everything was 25% off which lowered it to $100(+ $8 for tax)now i got another weapon that can be used with BO Kata(the wood polish looks nice)
> recently saw "the grandmaster". was a very interesting movie(i like the technique when he asked the man "did you eat lunch" and used the technique on his stomach and made him throw up



I am interested in a lot of diverse things, so I can't really say there is any one kind of topic that inspires me to write. For a while I would post strictly on the wing chun board, since that is my style, but conversations on there have died down a lot. I post on the JKD board sometimes too, for the obvious reason that Bruce Lee started with wing chun so I am drawn to that too.

Then there is the fitness thing. I like home-based fitness workouts like P90X, so I like any discussions on exercise and nutrition. Actually, nutrition is the weak side of the fitness coin for me, so I prefer to search out topics on that more often than exercise.

Aside from that I also like to write all kinds of things: novels, short stories, poems, songs, movies, stage plays, etc. I also enjoy reading. Anything artistic gains my interest. Occasionally I will stray into responding to threads on politics, religion, or anything that talks about society issues but, whenever I do, I am quickly reminded why I should just stay out of those topics. LOL Discussion on politics and religion can quickly take the "friendly" out of this site's description.


----------



## Native (Apr 21, 2014)

donald1 said:


> recently i just got a really nice spear for $132 and everything was 25% off which lowered it to $100(+ $8 for tax)now i got another weapon that can be used with BO Kata(the wood polish looks nice)



Nice. I bought a UC M48 Kommando Tomahawk a while back. It's finally warm enough to go out and practice throwing it. Never tossed a tomahawk before, so I expect to hit a whole lot of nothing for a while. If anyone has any hawk tips, I'll take 'em.

Also wingchun100, I'm currently on week 5 of P90X3. Definitely like the program.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 21, 2014)

Native said:


> Also wingchun100, I'm currently on week 5 of P90X3. Definitely like the program.



Glad to hear it, man. I just finished a week or two ago. Focus T25 is up next. I didn't even get a notice that you bought it!


----------



## Carol (Apr 21, 2014)

Recovery.  Just recovery.  

Long hike yesterday.  Boston Marathon today for my real job (emergency comms).


----------



## Native (Apr 21, 2014)

Yep, got it right after we talked. You should be getting a fat check in the mail! May go T25 next, I'll see how you like it first.
​


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 21, 2014)

Carol said:


> Recovery.  Just recovery.
> 
> Long hike yesterday.  Boston Marathon today for my real job (emergency comms).



I wish I were home in recovery. I have a desk job and it drives me nuts. What would my ideal job be? Running my own business that would combine wing chun, fitness and nutrition help.


----------



## ballen0351 (Apr 21, 2014)

Had to change the radiator in my little commuter car.  I HATE working on little cars.  My big hands don't fit well


----------



## Carol (Apr 21, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> I wish I were home in recovery. I have a desk job and it drives me nuts. What would my ideal job be? Running my own business that would combine wing chun, fitness and nutrition help.



I wish I was at home in recovery too.  But duty calls so here I am.


----------



## Takai (Apr 21, 2014)

ballen0351 said:


> Had to change the radiator in my little commuter car.  I HATE working on little cars.  My big hands don't fit well



No hands fit well into those engine compartments!


----------



## Tames D (Apr 21, 2014)

Native said:


> Nice. I bought a UC M48 Kommando Tomahawk a while back. It's finally warm enough to go out and practice throwing it. Never tossed a tomahawk before, so I expect to hit a whole lot of nothing for a while. If anyone has any hawk tips, I'll take 'em.
> 
> _*Also wingchun100, I'm currently on week 5 of P90X3. Definitely like the program*_.



Native, as you already know, it's a good system, and Tony Horton sets the bar high. I've completed P90X a few times and now I'm going to purchase P90X2.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 21, 2014)

We could always plan a murder, or start a religion.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 22, 2014)

Tames D said:


> Native, as you already know, it's a good system, and Tony Horton sets the bar high. I've completed P90X a few times and now I'm going to purchase P90X2.



Native and I go back a few years. He joined up with me on my team for a while there, although he prefers flying solo LOL. I know he has done P90X and now X3. As for me, I have done a few more:

*Insanity
*Asylum Volume 1
*Rev Abs
*Les Mills Combat
*P90X Plus
*10 Minute Trainer

Actually P90X Plus is more like an add-on program that you mix in with the original P90X. I'm a big fan of these workouts, although I'm not such a "Beachbody fanboy" that I think they are all great. For example, I wasn't the biggest fan of Combat because if you have already done Insanity, then Combat won't really stress your stamina that much. Plus there isn't much of a weightlifting component, so you won't gain strength either! So I don't really understand what purpose the program serves. Also for Rev Abs, while I admire Brett Hoebel's "ab-centrics" idea, it didn't really push me the way P90X and Insanity did. And not for nothing, but some of the workouts were repetitive...IE boring.

But the ones that do the job REALLY do the job, like the ones by Tony Horton and Shaun T.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 22, 2014)

Touch Of Death said:


> We could always plan a murder, or start a religion.



Funny you should mention that. I was thinking of doing the latter. Well, it wouldn't really be a religion per se. I don't even know what you would call it LOL. At one point a friend of mine was joking with me that we could get a tax break by starting a religion, so we started to think of what we could dream up...but then it took on a more serious tone for me. Like I said, I ran it by someone who said what I have on my hands isn't really a religion, but it WOULD be something people could get behind.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 22, 2014)

Careful...

there is a fine line between new religion and cult


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 22, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> Careful...
> 
> there is a fine line between new religion and cult



This is no cult. I don't plan on brainwashing anyone or making them drink poisoned Kool Aid or make them think there is a spaceship hidden in the tail of a comet.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 22, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> *10 Minute Trainer
> .



I was not a big fan of 10 minute trainer, not so much because it did not work but because it cannot do as advertised based on the people they show you as an example.

You cannot get the results they imply on 10 minutes a day. You can if you do 3 ten minute workouts a day. It is a good program, I just wish their advertisement was a bit more honest

I did like Power90 and Ho Ala ke Kino way back in the stone age, when I did them, but the 10 minute trainer just did not work for me


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 22, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> This is no cult. I don't plan on brainwashing anyone or making them drink poisoned Kool Aid or make them think there is a spaceship hidden in the tail of a comet.



But are they going to wear saffron robes and run in circles chanting Beach Body


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 22, 2014)

No, and I hardly have a cult-like mindset when it comes to that myself. I mean, yes personally those are my favorite workouts to do, but if someone does Crossfit instead, that is fine by me. Whatever works for them. I have the same mentality when it comes to meeting people who practice something other than wing chun.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 22, 2014)

But what if their into Yoga, the TotalGym and Taijiquan :uhyeah:


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 22, 2014)

Objection...asked and answered.


----------



## wimwag (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm finishing up my boat trailer.  I've got to sand and paint the bottom, recheck the light wiring (might be the truck), remove a blown tire and replace the bumpers...bleh.


----------



## donald1 (Apr 22, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> But what if their into Yoga, the TotalGym and Taijiquan :uhyeah:



Or weapon training I like weapon training stuff like using a jian to practice bogua or weapon sparring


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 22, 2014)

Come on, guys...really? Do I honestly have to say that I was using Crossfit just as an example? I don't think so, since my follow-up statement said, "Whatever works for you." I'm not going to sit here and type every alternative to Beachbody and/or wing chun to prove my point.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 22, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> Come on, guys...really? Do I honestly have to say that I was using Crossfit just as an example? I don't think so, since my follow-up statement said, "Whatever works for you." I'm not going to sit here and type every alternative to Beachbody and/or wing chun to prove my point.




Yes 

We're just messin wit ya 

and we are not serious, just being funny


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 22, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> Yes
> 
> We're just messin wit ya
> 
> and we are not serious, just being funny



I had a feeling but, given that (1) you can't "hear" the tone of someone's voice in text and (2) the way some have acted toward me on this site, I couldn't be sure...well, until you said so.


----------



## donald1 (Apr 22, 2014)

that's the problem with written messages, its one of those things that make you think alright. like when your talking to someone and sarcasm is used... (and i forgot my beating stick)


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 22, 2014)

*This* looks good, but a massive discount. Wonder what the catch is.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 22, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> *This* looks good, but a massive discount. Wonder what the catch is.



Where is the discount? When you go from these sites instead of signing up at the main site, that is when you do the payment plan. If you go to teambeachbody.com, then you pay it all up front. I don't think these individual sites provide any discount.


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 22, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> Where is the discount? When you go from these sites instead of signing up at the main site, that is when you do the payment plan. If you go to teambeachbody.com, then you pay it all up front. I don't think these individual sites provide any discount.



I was going on the 600 quids worth of product for a minimal outlay. I find these things somewhat dubious. I would not buy from across the pond these days unless absolutely necessary. I bought a 6 series nVidia GPU some years back, got caned on import tax.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 22, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> I was going on the 600 quids worth of product for a minimal outlay. I find these things somewhat dubious. I would not buy from across the pond these days unless absolutely necessary. I bought a 6 series nVidia GPU some years back, got caned on import tax.



You will have to forgive me: I know jack squat when it comes to converting money. The cost over here in the US comes to around $10 per DVD, which isn't bad IMO. That's like buying a one year membership to Planet Fitness all at once...and then never having to pay again. That is what I like about them. Plus I am a homebody: once I get out of work, I just want to head straight home. So for me, these kind of workouts are a better option than the gym. For someone else they might not be. As the old saying goes, "To each their own."


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 22, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> You will have to forgive me: I know jack squat when it comes to converting money. The cost over here in the US comes to around $10 per DVD, which isn't bad IMO. That's like buying a one year membership to Planet Fitness all at once...and then never having to pay again. That is what I like about them. Plus I am a homebody: once I get out of work, I just want to head straight home. So for me, these kind of workouts are a better option than the gym. For someone else they might not be. As the old saying goes, "To each their own."



Probably my overall cynicism there, I am a Brit. With a lot of products bought overseas, we have to be acutely aware of what import tax is levied on the given product. I think certain products have higher or lower depending on if it is electronic or not. Like you, I also prefer a home workout. I am a bit of a gymphobic. I find them very robotic in a way.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 22, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Probably my overall cynicism there, I am a Brit. With a lot of products bought overseas, we have to be acutely aware of what import tax is levied on the given product. I think certain products have higher or lower depending on if it is electronic or not. Like you, I also prefer a home workout. I am a bit of a gymphobic. I find them very robotic in a way.



Whenever I go to a gym, I wind up spending more time talking to others or waiting for a machine...or both. Also, not for nothing (and you might not believe this), but I don't think Beachbody currently ships to the UK. I get confused because I know only those who live in the US and Canada can sign up as coaches, but I can't ever remember if that means those are the only two countries they ship to.


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 22, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> Whenever I go to a gym, I wind up spending more time talking to others or waiting for a machine...or both. Also, not for nothing (and you might not believe this), but I don't think Beachbody currently ships to the UK. I get confused because I know only those who live in the US and Canada can sign up as coaches, but I can't ever remember if that means those are the only two countries they ship to.



I tend to look at the women in Lycra too much. On the latter, that would make sense. Got plenty of Insanity over here though.


----------



## Carol (Apr 22, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> I was going on the 600 quids worth of product for a minimal outlay. I find these things somewhat dubious. I would not buy from across the pond these days unless absolutely necessary. I bought a 6 series nVidia GPU some years back, got caned on import tax.



Whoa.  That's a card.  Are you a miner by any chance?


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 25, 2014)

Carol,

I tried to tell you this privately, but it said your inbox is full. I emailed you the book.


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 25, 2014)

Carol said:


> Whoa.  That's a card.  Are you a miner by any chance?



Data mining? When I was active, *this* is what I was doing. Still do on the odd occasions for friends.


----------



## Carol (Apr 25, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Data mining? When I was active, *this* is what I was doing. Still do on the odd occasions for friends.



Actually I was thinking Bitcoin mining.  Cryptocurrency


----------



## Carol (Apr 25, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> Carol,
> 
> I tried to tell you this privately, but it said your inbox is full. I emailed you the book.



Received!  Thank you!  Hope to read it this weekend at camp.


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 25, 2014)

Carol said:


> Actually I was thinking Bitcoin mining.  Cryptocurrency



Nah, did briefly have a folding client running with the GPU's, but stopped that. Generally got in my way of my gaming. The juice bills got too much running 24/7.


----------



## Carol (Apr 25, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Nah, did briefly have a folding client running with the GPU's, but stopped that. Generally got in my way of my gaming. The juice bills got too much running 24/7.



That's what stopped my experiment with it as well.  Just not worth it.


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 29, 2014)

AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! It's happening again! Damn slow days!

Carol, I hope you got a chance to at least start the book.  And I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## donald1 (Apr 29, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! It's happening again! Damn slow days!
> 
> Carol, I hope you got a chance to at least start the book.  And I hope you enjoy it.



yep but it will pick up again. theres still a lot of questions not posted(there will be someone that asks them) or if something happens. seriously... who doesn't like bragging...


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 29, 2014)

Yeah, I have a few non-MA topics I wanted to post about. I have seen others post rants and raves about things that drive them nuts, so I don't feel so bad about posting it. But there is a lot to it, and I just haven't had the time. Well, that and plus sometimes posting like that can backfire on you.


----------



## donald1 (Apr 30, 2014)

That's the best part...  Right until the jokes on you


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 30, 2014)

donald1 said:


> That's the best part...  Right until the jokes on you



Around here, it often is...although people have responded to that bully post a lot more gently than I thought they would. But sometimes you have to put yourself out there, mockery or not.


----------



## Carol (Apr 30, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!! It's happening again! Damn slow days!
> 
> Carol, I hope you got a chance to at least start the book.  And I hope you enjoy it.



I haven't had a chance to read it yet :wah:   

Unfortunately my real job got in the way of my fun job over the weekend, and instead of relaxing at camp I was running around trying to find power and wifi.  Will be reading it before this weekend is up though, I promise


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 30, 2014)

Carol said:


> I haven't had a chance to read it yet :wah:
> 
> Unfortunately my real job got in the way of my fun job over the weekend, and instead of relaxing at camp I was running around trying to find power and wifi.  Will be reading it before this weekend is up though, I promise



No rush.


----------



## donald1 (Apr 30, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> Around here, it often is...although people have responded to that bully post a lot more gently than I thought they would. But sometimes you have to put yourself out there, mockery or not.



that's the spirit! as long as you believe in your self, no other opinion matters


----------



## Transk53 (May 3, 2014)

Ordered it via paper back. Had to pay for postage due to my work pattern, but hell I don't mind, cheaper than buying a Kindle. Looking forward to the read


----------



## Transk53 (May 7, 2014)

Good read so far. Nice


----------



## wingchun100 (May 7, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Good read so far. Nice



I appreciate that, sir.


----------



## Transk53 (May 7, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> I appreciate that, sir.



Excerpt

_"Well, he called me an *******, so I had to shut him up"

_Think I probably would have used a more profane end to that lol


----------



## wingchun100 (May 7, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Excerpt
> 
> _"Well, he called me an *******, so I had to shut him up"
> 
> _Think I probably would have used a more profane end to that lol



LOL well, some people believe there is no such thing as a perfect, finished story. Maybe I should have taken one more editorial run, but then again there is no guarantee I would have seen the same correction you did.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 7, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Excerpt
> 
> _"Well, he called me an *******, so I had to shut him up"
> 
> _Think I probably would have used a more profane end to that lol



This is sad. It's my own book, and I can't find that section you're talking about. LOL


----------



## Transk53 (May 7, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> LOL well, some people believe there is no such thing as a perfect, finished story. Maybe I should have taken one more editorial run, but then again there is no guarantee I would have seen the same correction you did.



I like. The fitness supplement will come in very handy for me. Must admit that I have heard that urban myth before, wonder where that one came from. Yeah overall very concise. Well done  Oh, you really a Geek lol


----------



## wingchun100 (May 7, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> I like. The fitness supplement will come in very handy for me. Must admit that I have heard that urban myth before, wonder where that one came from. Yeah overall very concise. Well done  Oh, you really a Geek lol



Thanks! Now can you do me a solid and post a review on Amazon?


----------



## Transk53 (May 7, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> Thanks! Now can you do me a solid and post a review on Amazon?



Being processed by Amazon now


----------



## donnaTKD (May 7, 2014)

Takai said:


> No hands fit well into those engine compartments!



mine do 

but then again i'm just a girlie petrolhead that's rebuilding a subaru impreza gearbox with full sequential splitters and twin lsd's 

sorry but i rebuild these things for fun on my kitchen floor   always liked getting down and dirty lol 

donna


----------



## wingchun100 (May 7, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> Being processed by Amazon now



Damn, Amazon takes their sweet time processing reviews LOL. Still not posted. I will keep my eye on it. By the way if you are interested I also have a poetry book on there too.


----------



## donnaTKD (May 7, 2014)

have you got the direct links for your book and your poetry book - i'd buy both cos am interested in other peoples work too 

donna


----------



## Transk53 (May 8, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> Damn, Amazon takes their sweet time processing reviews LOL. Still not posted. I will keep my eye on it. By the way if you are interested I also have a poetry book on there too.



There you go, some *linkage* with the review. Mmmm, I do like the occasional poetry. Tried some myself, but I thought it was darker than Darth Vaders lid. Must be the best feeling in the world to get published. I was dead chuffed when my fanfic got some readership. Still I am hoping to get my lappy back tomorrow with a fresh build of W7. Going to start a new fanfic when back, but going to be dark, very dark.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 8, 2014)

Transk53 said:


> There you go, some *linkage* with the review. Mmmm, I do like the occasional poetry. Tried some myself, but I thought it was darker than Darth Vaders lid. Must be the best feeling in the world to get published. I was dead chuffed when my fanfic got some readership. Still I am hoping to get my lappy back tomorrow with a fresh build of W7. Going to start a new fanfic when back, but going to be dark, very dark.



Ay, there's the rub: amazon.co.UK (caps added for emphasis) LOL That is why I didn't see it.

What kind of fanfic are we talking here?


----------



## donnaTKD (May 8, 2014)

it's on order now - thankyou the reviews are good so yup am looking to forward to getting it in the mail on monday or tuesday and i'll let you know what i make of it plus i'll review it too 

donna


----------



## wingchun100 (May 8, 2014)

donnaTKD said:


> it's on order now - thankyou the reviews are good so yup am looking to forward to getting it in the mail on monday or tuesday and i'll let you know what i make of it plus i'll review it too
> 
> donna



Good! I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Transk53 (May 8, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> Ay, there's the rub: amazon.co.UK (caps added for emphasis) LOL That is why I didn't see it.
> 
> What kind of fanfic are we talking here?



Will be one based in the Star Trek universe, but it will be non canon. Below is an except from one of the chapters. The unfortunate thing is that it was not finished due to my say somewhat excessive hobbies, but got the itch for it again.
Now, if the mods or admins find this offensive, please pull it but don't ban me 




> Lieutenant Joanne McHattie had been in the Café for some three hours up to now. The mark had yet to make an appearance, which was quite strange since she frequented the Café on a regular, if not daily basis. JoJo as McHattie is known, is not somebody you see again after an encounter. Mainly due to the fact that any said lifeforms are not still alive after seeing her. The mark was one of those idiotic Bajorans whom believed that she sent by the Prophets. This all arose just because JoJo happened upon a fight taking place while bunking on DS9. She had saved some prat from offering out a Nausicaan, it transpired that the incident was viewed as an act of the Prophets.
> Jojo pretty much felt that the Bajorans were backward enough already, even the Prophets seemed backwards according to her
> 
> "_Why would a so called advanced being, wish to confine themselves to a Wormhole? Is that evolution, I think not"_
> ...


----------



## granfire (May 8, 2014)

Kardashians? :xtrmshock


----------



## donnaTKD (May 8, 2014)

enjoyed the exerpt very much 

is the idea to release the full version when finished ????? in which case you'll have to tag it with full address details so that those of us that enjoy reading a variety of works by a variety of people will be able to indulge in our paper fetish once more 

donna


----------



## Transk53 (May 8, 2014)

granfire said:


> Kardashians? :xtrmshock



Yeah, would love to see them in the Octagon facing Britney Spears and Miley Cyrus!! May as well add Justin Bieber as the ref.


----------



## donnaTKD (May 8, 2014)

now that i'd pay good money to go and see   i got first hand experience of the octogon so yup bring it on 

donna


----------

